# Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU



## Rockfisher (28. März 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich bin auf dem Wege eine sehr gute Strandrute zu kaufen. Eigentlich bin schon zu 99% bei der Penn Regiment 450.
Allerdings würde ich mir wünschen eine TOP-Rute mit einen ALPS Rollenhalter zu finden die ein wenig wiederstandsfähiger gegen den Sand ist.

Kenn jemand eine Rute mit ALPS ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Bernhard:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*



BATman schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin auf dem Wege eine sehr gute Strandrute zu kaufen. Eigentlich bin schon zu 99% bei der Penn Regiment 450.
> Allerdings würde ich mir wünschen eine TOP-Rute mit einen ALPS Rollenhalter zu finden die ein wenig wiederstandsfähiger gegen den Sand ist.
> ...


 

 Hallo Bernhard,#h
 kann leider keinen Brandungsstock mit ALPS Rollenhalter nennen.
 Verstehe aber auch den Sinn der Frage nicht. Was hat der Rollenhalter mit der Widerstandsfähigkeit der Rute zu tun?#c


----------



## Rockfisher (28. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

meine ganzen Rollenhalter aus Kunstoff/Nylon haben angefressen Gewinde vom Sand...


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

Wie wirkt Sand in einem ALU-Rollenhalter?


----------



## doc040 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

Moin ,angefressene  Gewinde? Bei normalen Brandungsruten höre ich das das erste Mal. Was du suchst wirst du wohl auch nicht finden.


----------



## Stefan660 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

Sportex Magnus Surf Turbo / de lux oder Vercelli Spyra Aktiva fallen mir ein mit Schieberollenhalter.


----------



## doc040 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

Meines Wissens sind das Klapprollenhalter von Fuji oder Pacbay, Solche Rollenhalter sind schlecht. Meist wackeln die Rollen in solchen Haltern, wird heutzutage auch nicht mehr verwendet.


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*



doc040 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens sind das Klapprollenhalter von Fuji oder Pacbay, Solche Rollenhalter sind schlecht. Meist wackeln die Rollen in solchen Haltern, wird heutzutage auch nicht mehr verwendet.




 Kann man dazu auch eine auf Erfahrungen beruhende Begründung erhalten?
 Denke durchaus darüber nach auf Klapprollenhalter umzurüsten. Deshalb danke im Voraus.
 Gruß A.


----------



## gründler (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

Moin

Hochwertige Boloruten und Matchen etc.haben oft Klapprollenhalter.Wenn diese vernunftig angebracht werden und man nicht die für 1€ nimmt,wackelt da nix rum. 

|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Hochwertige Boloruten und Matchen etc.haben oft Klapprollenhalter.Wenn diese vernunftig angebracht werden und man nicht die für 1€ nimmt,wackelt da nix rum.
> 
> |wavey:


 

 Vor allen Dingen den Rollenfuß vor dem Kauf ausmessen. Die Klapprollenhalter gibt es in unterschiedlichen Größen. Wäre doch ärgerlich, wenn die Rolle nach der Montage nicht passt.:m


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

Hallo in die Runde.

Über die Alps kann ich nichts sagen, habe ich noch nicht gefischt, aber bei  kalten Temperaturen würde ich keinen Vollaluhalter in der Hand halten  wollen, da sind sofort die Finger kalt.

Die Anforderungen von Bolo- und Matchruten mit Brandungsruten zu vergleichen, ist in meinen Augen nicht zielführend. Aber ja, auch z.T. sehr hochwertige Brandungsruten werden mit einem Klapprollenhalter ausgestattet. Vorteil dieser Rollenhalter ist das geringe Gewicht und das filigrane Aussehen, sowie eine sehr schnelle Rollenmontage. Stabiler als gute Rollenhalter zum Festdrehen sind sie definitiv nicht. 

Als ich meine Brandungsruten mit neuen Haltern ausrüsten wollte, habe ich mich genauso umgehört. Viele erfahrene Brandungsangler haben mir davon abgeraten. 

Gründe hierfür waren: 
- der Federmechanismus leiert nach längerem Gebrauch aus, was zu unbeabsichtigtem Lösen der Rolle beim Wurf führen kann
- der Rollenfuß hat mitunter minimal Spiel, dann sitzt die Rolle eben nicht bombenfest. Der Sitz der Rolle kann aber erhöht werden, wenn man den Rollenfuß mit Schrumpfschlauch überzieht. Das habe ich bei meinen Rollen auch mal gemacht, damit der Fuß nicht so schnell verkratzt, leider hält der Schlauch nicht lange.

Schlussendlich kann man die Klapprollenhalter sicher auch an Brandungsruten einsetzen, aber als das Optimum durchgesetzt und bewährt haben sich die Fuji DPS deluxe. Für diese habe ich mich bei meinen aktuellen Ruten (nun 5 Jahre dabei, über 50 mal im Einsatz gewesen) entschieden und habe damit bisher null Probleme gehabt. Auch meine alten Ruten waren damit bestückt und die waren bestimmt 100 mal am Strand im Einsatz.



Grüße und Petri,

Carsten


----------



## doc040 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Kann man dazu auch eine auf Erfahrungen beruhende Begründung erhalten?
> Denke durchaus darüber nach auf Klapprollenhalter umzurüsten. Deshalb danke im Voraus.
> Gruß A.


Eine Erfahrung  beruhende Tatsache ist, dass hochwertige Ruten  Schraubrollenhalter besitzen.. Siehe Shimanos Oberķlasse,surf custom, Spin Power ,kisu ,  Vercelli  Fiamma,Alba surf, daiwa kisu masterrise, Slr usw. Die haben alle Schraubrollenhalter, warum wohl? Klapprollenhalter  wackeln!  Versucht mal ne vernünftige brandungsrolle  in einem Klapprollenhalter fest zu bekommen. Da ich den Müll schon hatte,würde ich mir so nen Kram nicht freiwillig draufwickeln. Ich spreche von hochwertigen Klapprollenhalter  von Fuji und Pacbay.  Brandungsruten sind mit BoloRuten und Match Ruten nicht zu vergleichen! Wer so was im Brandungsangel Bereich von sich gibt, sollte mal schwer überlegen..... Fazit ist, Sand zerstört keine Rollenhalter,sondern der Angler selber.Spül die Ruten nach dem angeln ab,oder benutze einen Lappen direkt beim abbauen, dann brauchst du auch nicht auf Altertum wechseln.


----------



## doc040 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

Moin natural born fischer, welche hochwertigen Ruten werden denn noch mit Klapprollenhalter  gefertigt?


----------



## Roter Piranha (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*



doc040 schrieb:


> Eine Erfahrung  beruhende Tatsache ist, dass hochwertige Ruten  Schraubrollenhalter besitzen.. Siehe Shimanos Oberķlasse,surf custom, Spin Power ,kisu ,  Vercelli  Fiamma,Alba surf, daiwa kisu masterrise, Slr usw. Die haben alle Schraubrollenhalter, warum wohl? Klapprollenhalter  wackeln!  Versucht mal ne vernünftige brandungsrolle  in einem Klapprollenhalter fest zu bekommen. Da ich den Müll schon hatte,würde ich mir so nen Kram nicht freiwillig draufwickeln. Ich spreche von hochwertigen Klapprollenhalter  von Fuji und Pacbay.  Brandungsruten sind mit BoloRuten und Match Ruten nicht zu vergleichen! Wer so was im Brandungsangel Bereich von sich gibt, sollte mal schwer überlegen..... Fazit ist, Sand zerstört keine Rollenhalter,sondern der Angler selber.Spül die Ruten nach dem angeln ab,oder benutze einen Lappen direkt beim abbauen, dann brauchst du auch nicht auf Altertum wechseln.




Genau auf n Punkt gebracht #6
Die Kraft die auf einer matchrute kommt , kann man nun nicht wirklich mit einer Brandungsrute vergleichen.  
Ich stelle meine Ruten, rollen und dreibein nach JEDEN Einsatz in die dusche, und spüle sie lau warm paar Minuten ab.  Wirst dich wundern was da an Sand in der dusche liegt . 
Ich stelle mir das schon bildlich vor in 100 m Entfernung ein Fisch ran zu holen und die Rolle wackelt die ganze zeit .


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*



doc040 schrieb:


> Moin natural born fischer, welche hochwertigen Ruten werden denn noch mit Klapprollenhalter  gefertigt?




Hi Doc,

Shimano verbaut die Klapprollenhalter immer noch recht gerne. Power Aero Surf, Ultegra Surf, Super Aero Surf, Spin Power Surf... 

Vercelli hat erst jüngst umgestellt. Hatten sonst auch meist die Klappdinger dran. 

Ich denke, dass z.B. am Mittelmeer in der Regel auch nicht so grob gefischt wird wie bei uns oder an Englands Küsten. Dadurch das Vercelli auch im Norden Europas seinen Marktanteil vergrößern möchte, wird vielleicht auch mehr auf hiesige Wünsche reagiert. 

Das ist doch eine positive Entwicklung. In den letzten Jahren hat die Zahl der Anbieter für Brandungsruten doch ordentlich zugenommen. Vercelli ist da doch ein gutes Beispiel, die kannte vor 5 Jahren doch kaum ein Angler, der nicht an internationalen Turnieren teilnahm.

LG C.


----------



## Klaus S. (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

Ich geh mit Stippen in die Brandung, erspart mir die Entscheidung welchen Rollenhalter ich doch brauche :m

Doc040 hat es auf den Punkt gebracht #6


----------



## gründler (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*



doc040 schrieb:


> Wer so was im Brandungsangel Bereich von sich gibt, sollte mal schwer überlegen.


 
Ja ich überlege schwerrrrrrrr......

Manchmal hilft lesen und verstehen ungemein,ich habe auf eine Antwort geantwortet und da ging es um *Wackeln der Rolle im Halter* und nicht ob Schiebehalter für die Brandung optimal sind.Wenn sie ab Werk vernünftig verbaut wurden sowie "Markenquali" aufweisen,wackelt da nix rum und auch die Rolle nicht und ich habe schon einige Klapphalter mit verschiedenen Rollen durch.Das sie nicht für die Brandung Optimal sind,will ich nicht bewerten.

Meinetwegen kann man Panzerband nehmen wenns hält,dem fisch ist das wumpe....


|wavey:


----------



## kuttenkarl (29. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

Hallo,
Sportex verbaut einen Klapprollenhalter bei seinen Brandungsruten. Weil sie sooo schlecht sind? Zum Alurollenhalter: über kurz oder lang sind die Plastikrollenhalter bei günstigen Brandungsruten irgendwann hin. Beim neuaufbauen einer Brandungsrute würde ich nur auf die guten alten Alurollenhalter mit Kontermutter zurückgreifen. Bei einer 30 Jahre alten Silstar funktioniert der immer noch.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## magi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

Die verbauten Klapprollenhalter an den Sportex Magnus Surf (altes Modell, SU 4209) sind definitiv nicht für die Brandung gemacht - die wackeln und die Rolle löst sich ein bisschen, wenn man voll durch zieht. Schade eigentlich, ansonsten schöne Ruten 

Würde daher freiwillig auch keine Klapprollenhalter drauf wickeln...


----------



## Tino (4. August 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

Hallo
Hier sind ja schon richtig gute Erfahrungen zu lesen.

Jetzt noch meine.

Schraubrollenhalter an einer Cormoran anne Eieruhr Brandungsrute für 39 DM 
7 Jahre jeden Herbst und Winter mindestens 1-2 mal im Monat geangelt

Halten heute noch wie am 1. Tag bombenfest. (hat jetzt nen Kollege)

Cormoran Competition Pro
Rolle (Shimano Ultegra Ci4+ 14000 XSB)wackelte minimal

Schrumpfschlauch rüber und unter Last wackelts immernoch (verkauft)

Jetzt hab ich 2 Pontos Titan Procaster und da wackelt nüscht 

Eine Shimano Matchrute von 4.50m auf 4.20 ca. gekürzt zum Horniangeln, mit Klapprollenhalter hält ne 3000 Caldia wie blöd.

Allerdings wirken lange nicht solche Kräfte beim kurbeln auf den Rollenhalter ein.

Genau da hat man den Fuchs bei den Eiern.
Mit den hohen Gewichte und der Kraft die beim kurbeln wirken, kann solch ein Klapprollenhalter an seine Grenzen kommen..


----------



## angler1996 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Brandungsrute mit ALPS ALU*

naja, bin mir im Nachgang nicht so recht sicher, ob er den Exkurs in die Klapprollenhalter meinte,

 oder doch eher solche Alpse:
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Sonstige-TTT-GT-1K-TTT/|kopfkrat


----------

